# lowering a 1993 sentra



## Steve-Rox (Sep 5, 2005)

i have a friend in mexico with a 2005 or it may be a 2004 nissan tsuru, he wants to lower the car and he says it has the same chassis as the 1993 senta. Does it share the same chassis. I would like to know where i can buy some good lowering springs for that car at a reasonable price. thanks in advance.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Err you don't want to get lowering springs on our cars... It messes everything up. You will have to fork out some dough for some Tein Basic coilovers ($750) and those ride height adjustable.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Err you don't want to get lowering springs on our cars... It messes everything up. You will have to fork out some dough for some Tein Basic coilovers ($750) and those ride height adjustable.


WTH are you talking about?

a set of a hyperco springs and KYB AGX struts would be a good combo for a static drop.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hyperco springs or eibach sportlines with the agx's :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

He only said lowering springs... Nothing about new struts.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Eibach Sportlines.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> He only said lowering springs... Nothing about new struts.


So why did you mention a setup that comes with them????


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Because that setup also comes with shortened struts .


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Because that setup also comes with shortened struts .


Then why di you say he said nothing about new struts?


----------



## Steve-Rox (Sep 5, 2005)

so are shortened staruts neccasary on this car? i know on my 02 mustang i had to get shortened struts when i lowered it 1.5 inches. can you guys give me links to the products you are talking about, im sure i can search for them, but you guys probobly know the more reputable companys that make products for that car.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I said also referring too other coilovers with shortened struts. I don't know where to get Teins...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

pimpride said:


> I said also referring too other coilovers with shortened struts. I don't know where to get Teins...


 hush. wes will pwn you.

it's damn near essential you use aftermarket struts with whatever coil spring you decide to go with. stock spec struts will have you banging the hell outa the bump stops.


----------



## Steve-Rox (Sep 5, 2005)

okay so the eibach springs and which dampeners?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Uhh the Tein Basic coilovers... it will come with everything you need...


----------



## Steve-Rox (Sep 5, 2005)

where can i buy that kit?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't know... Google it...


----------



## Neil_sr20 (Aug 2, 2005)

The only lowering springs that you should buy for a B13 Sentra are Hypercos. They lower the car about an inch and have the correct spring rates (300 front / 200 rear). Suspension travel isn't affected because of these two factors. Any other lowering spring will have you crashing into the bumpstops, even with good struts. Believe me, I know. I used to have Eibach Sportlines and KYB AGXs on my other SE-R. Ride is ok, but I hit the bumpstops alot due to road bumps. Hitting bumpstops during mid-corner can cause acute oversteer or understeer. The suspension will work fine until you hit those bumpstops, then there's no telling which way te car will skid.

Coilovers are definitely the way to go. Google search Tein Super Street coilovers. You can get them from Tein directly from their USA site. You might also want to check out Progress Technology coilovers. Sport Compact Car Magazine used them on their Project SE-R and they really liked them. BTW, they also really liked the Hyperco/AGX combo. You can buy Progress coilovers from Mossy Performance. I bought my Tein SS coilovers from a shop here in San Diego called Group 5 Motorsports. Paid $1282 for them. They'll be installed tomorrow.


----------



## Keo (Jul 31, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Uhh the Tein Basic coilovers... it will come with everything you need...


everything except top hats or cambers plates


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

Well...I have a 93 sentra se, and I put the KYB AGX 4 way adjustables on the front, and 8 way adjustables on the rear, with the eibach sportline kit. It has been perfect for me! No complaints.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I want to make my car into a show car. It will more than likely be all show and no go if my dad has his way...b/c I'm only 17 and he DID pay for most of my car. I need an inexpensive set of springs or coilovers that will still give me a comfortable ride and an agressive stance.


----------

